# Ballaaaaa



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

Car belongs to Tommy from germansquad, monoblocks own you


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (BORAVRSIK)*

SAUCE!!!!!!!! damn right!


----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (tektoo2)*

wheels are tight, sauce. cant wait to see more mods on this thing.


----------



## TMT McCoy (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (BORAVRSIK)*

It's hot like tobasco!








Tommy, it looks great. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif monoblocks!!!


----------



## 85A2VR6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (BORAVRSIK)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (85A2VR6)*

sauce wanted it...


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (85A2VR6)*

Damn Eric nice sig....lol


----------



## vdubMT (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (tektoo2)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sublime Avant (Jun 21, 2005)

*Those wheels make Audi designers cry*


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Those wheels make Audi designers cry (Sublime Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sublime Avant* »_









wow, that was your first post?
car looks very authoritative.....


----------



## BoserVRJet (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Those wheels make Audi designers cry (silver30v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneSiCkA6 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (BORAVRSIK)*

Thanx all!! Glad you all like the car. I guess i wanted it.


----------



## OneSiCkA6 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (BORAVRSIK)*

Im stupid i forgot to thank RUI for the sick pic of my car. Thanx alot man love the work.


----------



## BORAVRSIK (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Ballaaaaa (OneSiCkA6)*

np man
heres another one


----------

